
Barrenderos (Sweepers) – Francis Alÿs - bookofjoe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPU7UEL5Dks&feature=youtu.be
======
bookofjoe
A 2004 piece by the Mexico City-based artist in which a line of street
sweepers push garbage through the streets of Mexico City until they are
stopped by the mass of trash.

